# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  whats this coral?

## lost

Do you no what this type of coral is?

----------


## Timo

Looks like some sort of branching Xenia. Does it pulse or are the ends static?

----------


## lost

As far as i can see they are static mate they  just seem to point towards the water flow

----------


## Timo

Its some sort of soft coral of the genus Xenia there are lots of slightly different morphs of it about and its not a problem  :Big Grin:

----------

